# A303 or M4 / M5 to Looe, Cornwall



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

We will be travelling to Cornwall late Friday afternoon 12th October from Essex. As we are working all day Friday will do a Britstop en route. Driving Autotrail 696G SE. Not sure whether to use A303 or M4 / M5. Views please.

Grapevine


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
My son works in colchester and comes home every weekend, he hits the 25 onto the M4. Takes him roughly 4 hours to get home of course he is in a car will take you longer, then you will get onto the m5 at bristol, there are road works just before the junction for the m5 with average speed cameras,
I seem to recall a few brit stops in somerset.


Ron


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*A303 OR M4 M5*

Hi,The motorway everytime,parts of the A303 is single lane and always get behind hgvs,not a good road, lots of accidents and hold ups,hope this helps,regards H. :lol:


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I live in Devon 

8 miles from M5 junction and 4 miles from the A30.

I always use the A30 with the MH as with a low cruising speed the 30 or so miles difference in distance makes a quicker journey for me and more interesting scenery as well 

M3 A35 is about the same distance as well and makes a change every now and again with a nice stop in the new forest overnight.

Roger


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

From Dartford we always use the A303. We've only had problems on the M25. Dd the Journey in both directions in the last few weeks , stopping overnight at Cartgate Picnic area (junction of A303 & A3088) many HGV's stop there overnight, 24hr cafe and WC.

Enjoy your trip.

Bob


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Be warned the A303 at Amesbury (stonehendge) can be a bloody nightmare on a friday (it goes to a single lane here).

I've not seen a friday where there hasn't been a traffic jam here (I've lived here for the past 7 years). 

I will say its normally clear from about 2- 3pm (though bank holidays can sometimes be busier for longer).


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

by chance, i have done this trip three times in last three weeks.
i went via the m4/m5 the first,
but have just completed the last two via the 303.

my choice would be the 303 most times now, 
but it is only my choice and not a recommendation,
if you get stuck due to an accident/breakdown, it can take forever to get through.
at least theres loads of places to just pull in.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Leaving Essex "late Friday afternoon" - I'd be inclined to sit tight for a few hours and leave later at night. M25, Friday afternoon/evening not my favourite time and place - and as Essex lads would say "It does me ed in".


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I live on the A303 (about 3 miles from the Cartgate picnic area) and if I was travelling late on a Friday I would definitely use the A303. :wink: Stonehenge will be clear by then and the single roads, even behind a HGV should move along alright. 


Keith


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am Cornish and still have family in Cornwall and now live in Oxfordshire and have used both M4/M5 and A303, on M4/M5 Bristol is a nightmare so for me now always use A303 especially in van as even if there are hold-ups the scenery is better. Admittedly now we try and travel mid-week which is even better as we are retired.

Patty


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Also from Essex and another vote for the A303 and Cartgate Picnic area.
Living a few miles south of Chelmsford have often left home between 8:30 and 9 pm and made the picnic area around midnight.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

The M5 south of the M4 junction until you get to Weston super Mare on a Friday evening is an absolute no go area. I've done it many times and cursed all the way through.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

When we go 'up country' we always use the A303 in the motorhome but often the M5/M4 if by car.

My vote with the majority A303!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Another Devon dweller, another vote for the A303 and for Cartgate Picnic area. Bacon sarnies to die for!

However, Cartgate cafe has now been all done up, not quite the same lorry driver greasy spoon ambience.

Great place to stop, which is why it is so busy.

HTH
Paul


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

another located in Devon, and I did this very trip last weekend back from the chunnel, but I also always use this way when going to NorthEast to Ipswich ( :lol: ) M25, M3, A303 to Exeter, then A38 to Plymouth then Looe

Yes Stonehenge can be a bit of a pain, but you will be the one holding up the traffic so just do it :wink:


----------

